# RECRUITING VIDEO



## BestOfTheBest (21 Jan 2003)

I found this video of basic trianing.
enjoy

web page


----------



## JDG (22 Jan 2003)

Great video.  Thanks.


----------



## Gunner109 (6 Feb 2003)

A very good video indeed,  I was a PL 2i/c in St Jean when that vid was made.  It should be noted that everything that you saw on the vid you will do.  But the toughness changes from crse to crse depending on the crse staff.  Every crse will do the minimum standard but other crse‘s will demand more.  So that is something to keep in mind.  Thats not to say that if you dont meet the standard of a demanding staff you will fail,  no no by no means at all.  But some staff will try to push each individual to their personal best.  I would recommend this video to anyone that is thinking of joining.  It is is alot of ways better that the recruitment video.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Recce41 (6 Feb 2003)

Damn
 Basic has changed, I remember coveralls, no civies here. This is the problem with the new recuits now. Too much I am still a civie, if you want that join the Res. No females in our PL. They were divided into Combat arms, Trade, Female and Navy Platoons. 
 The Military has lost its edge. It has to go back to the you are crap for 13 weeks, then crap for another 13 weeks of TQ3. Then half crap until you finish a course such as driver, gunner, surv op, for the Armour. 
 I have had new **** heads who tryed to call me by my first name. Big mistake, a few extras and a extra sentry or two helped.


----------



## portcullisguy (10 Feb 2003)

I don‘t even know the first name of any of my instructors, either on my BMQ, or at my home unit.  Only the first name of a few of the members of my section.  I refer to everyone by their rank and/or surname.

What a difference from my civilian life.  At my regular job, I wouldn‘t dream of calling a supervisor by their last name, not even our terminal managers (I work at customs).  Nor would they expect it.  Perhaps our regional director, whom I would refer to as "Madam Hebert" or "Ms Hebert".

While on my customs recruit course at our college in Quebec, we had to refer to our program manager as "Mr. Leigh" but every one else was on a first name basis.  Part of this is because our instructors were not instructors, they were "facilitators" who assisted us in learning, rather than lecutred us or told us what to do.

This is a sharp contrast to the military!  It takes some adjustment, but thankfully all I have to do is look at what colour my uniform is on any day to know how I am to act.  Green -> Act like a soldier.  Navy blue -> Act like a customs officer.

Great video.  My reserve BMQ isn‘t quite the same, and we don‘t get any dress uniform.  Our grad parade will be in combats.  I doubt our field ex will involve attacking a trench with a pretend bayonet, or climbing over walls...but again, no clue!


----------



## Illucigen (13 Feb 2003)

ahhhh... the Mega. 

For those who know her, you know its a hate/love relationship


----------



## Troopasaurus (20 Feb 2003)

Was it just me or did that movie make the course look very easy? To me the course looked like a cadet year compressed into one course. Lots of drill/inspections lots of in class training, ppl taking along time to learn this things (not to be rude). our cadet camps are almost the same thing when it comes to bunking same inspections in the morning except we get 30 minutes more sleep. Standards probably going to be a bit different one thing thats going to bother me is the marching its different from what we do in air cadets. Is the couse actually harder than the video shows ? anyways it looks like fun stuff.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2003)

> portcullisguy: Great video. My reserve BMQ isn‘t quite the same, and we don‘t get any dress uniform. Our grad parade will be in combats. I doubt our field ex will involve attacking a trench with a pretend bayonet, or climbing over walls...but again, no clue


For the Res. dress uniform or DEU‘S are only given to you after you have completed QL3. Before 1999 anyone who passed QL2 (now BMQ) get DEU‘s but they got rid more people are prone to quit after their "2‘s" that after thier "3‘s" or so I‘ve heard.


----------



## Korus (20 Feb 2003)

Apparently half of the new recruits to the reserve leave within the first year. That‘s why we don‘t get the good stuff (i.e. goretex, DEUs) until after our QL3s..

Everybody looks at me funny when I walk around in the old denim combat jacket..


----------



## Gunner109 (20 Feb 2003)

All Regs only get the older kit also.  the reason is that we dont have enough to go around and,  I imagin the other thing is why wast this kit on people wo may or may not make it.  The kit issue is the same for Reg and Res as far as the Cbt Arms goes.


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (20 Feb 2003)

I don‘t get this at all, if someone leaves the PRes they have to turn in all their kit do they not. 

Maybe I‘m a little naive here about the turning in of kit if you get out (have heard some stories about the amount of kit that actually gets turned in). I thought the JAG would be sending you a letter if you did not return all issued kit. How does this work in the Reg force world vice the PRes world.

Further it must drive the RSM‘s nuts when they have a bunch of soldiers all dressed differently on a parade (uh uniformity anyone ?). 

I understand that in the past when a newbie/recruit/blood clot/ went away to basic they were only given a set of coveralls to wear before they were issued a uniform while on a recruit course.

Comments...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2003)

I think that right now they let it go because we are in a transition period between the "pickle" and "relish" uniforms.

As the old saying goes, the qm has two sizes, too small or too big. that‘s why you still see both uniforms in service.


----------

